# Powder adhesive residue problems



## Xov12 (Jul 22, 2008)

I was making some transfers and I noticed that when I pass the paper through the powder no matter how much I shake the paper it has a lot of residue. When I apply the transfer to the shirt it has a noticeable amount of adhesive around the art, what can I do to fix that? I tried trimming the paper around the art as close as possible but there is still some left inside and such.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

You can take a soft paint brush and brush the transfer to try to remove the adhesive. I made the mistake of ordering fine powder(0 to 20 micron) and it sticks to the paper a lot. Next time I'll go back to medium. I had way less issues. With the medium all I had to do was flick the back of the paper and it would be fine.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

we use a large salt shaker and sprinkle it on THEN hold the the sheet up and give it a good thump with your finger on the back side. If you still get residue on the shirt or cap, usually a damp rag will take it off.


----------



## Xov12 (Jul 22, 2008)

2020 PRINTWORK Iam using 0-80 microns powder. the medium its 80-200?


----------



## Xov12 (Jul 22, 2008)

are you using 0-80 microns or 80-200 microns?


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I may have had the numbers wrong, but yeah, the mediums leaves less residue.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

mediums leave a lot less residue but even still the fine can be knocked off everything besides the wet ink before you cure it..


----------



## EiigyPocrOff (Oct 30, 2013)

When I get that residue, I take two blank transfer sheets, put them shiny sides together, and place the dull side on the shirt with the residue. Then, I lower the press and hold it about two seconds to get some heat on it, then raise and lower, raise and lower, raise and lower, about five times with a little pressure each time. When I remove the transfer sheets, the residue is gone.


----------



## inkrediblenz (Feb 12, 2014)

All you need to do is wait before you throw the sheets down the dryer. 

Doing anything with a paper product creates static, humidity creates static in paper. The action of applying heat to paper, running the paper over other sheets of paper, running a squeegee over the paper, dipping your paper into trasfer crystals all creates a LOT of static.

Static makes excess transfer crystals stick to your transfer paper.

Print your transfer, apply the crystals, and rack the sheets out in a conventional graphic printing drying rack, or on a table or whatever. Then go make 2 cups of coffee and smoke 5 cigarettes and come back to your transfers, give them a couple quick flicks and all that excess crystal will shed off the paper leaving not a speck outside where it's supposed to.


----------



## nslette (Feb 1, 2013)

We use a compressor to blow off excess powder. It works with fine and coarse powder.


----------

